# Dicks Sporting goods SUCK



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Got my boy a new bow not long ago off the internet and it came with a half dozen arrows. Its been a great bow, really impressed with it (Bear Apprentice III). I needed to get the included arrows cut down though as they were way too long. My mother in law stepped up and wanted to buy my boy another half dozen arrows... well Dicks had a deal on arrows and offered services to cut down both the new arrows as well as his other arrows and install inserts.

We took in the old ones, bought the new ones, and they cut'em down and glued in inserts. Guy at the counter said give it a day or two to cure before you shoot them. After two days, I got them out and went to install the target points... w t f. The moron who glued in the inserts used so much glue it actually entered the insert from the rear, filling the threads and making it impossible to install the new tips! Out of 1 dozen arrows I got one tip to screw in. Going to run down there later today and talk to the manager and see what they can do to make this right. 

Really annoyed at this point, both with them as well as my self for not just going to a dedicated archery shop in the first place. /sigh


-DallanC


----------



## Bow hunter mojo (Oct 12, 2013)

Good Luck. Hopefully everything turns out for the best!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I don't know if it will help but if they won't do anything for you try soaking the ends of the arrows in some acetone and see what happens. Or actually talk to a archery shop and see if there is some kind of solvent that can be used to loosen the inserts. I know that heat might do it if you are careful not to damage the arrow.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Dick's is the same way down in my neck of the woods. I have discovered they are more field sports than hunting/fishing.

A lot of people here that have bought from Dick's end up going to a local shop, and at the recommendation of the Dick's sales people no less!


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

*Dicks*

If you live anywhere close to Bountiful, I will fix these for you, all u need to do is come by. Kelly


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

Yeah I have never been Impressed with the knowledge of the employees at that store hopefully it turns out for you and they make it right


----------



## bowhunter (Sep 10, 2007)

A few months ago I had an employee there tell me that Senkos don't work for Bass here in Utah. I laughed at him and told him to keep thinking that.


----------



## mjensen1313 (Jul 29, 2015)

bowhunter said:


> A few months ago I had an employee there tell me that Senkos don't work for Bass here in Utah. I laughed at him and told him to keep thinking that.


Senkos DON'T WORK FOR BASS IN UTAH!!!!

Ssssshhhhhhhhh


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

I've always thought that Dick's was aptly named.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Sooooo I went in there today at 10:30am... wandered around for 10 minutes not finding anyone either shopping or working. I should have just stolen stuff I guess. Anyway over at the gun counter I found the "press this if you need assistance" gadget, it made annoying noises but a girl quickly showed up.

Told her the issue, she had a serious expression on her face the whole time, nodding and saying "oh I see". Then she promptly said "Sorry I dont know anything about this stuff, let me call the manager". 

THAT started a nearly 10 minute conversation over the radio because apparently the manager couldn't be bothered to walk across the store? Even though as I mentioned THERE WAS NOONE ELSE IN THE STORE. He finally showed up looking super annoyed. I just shrugged and again explained I paid them to cut the arrows and install inserts, but too much glue got in the threads making them impossible to use.

He radio'd someone else who quickly showed up (where are these guys coming from when they should be out on the floor ready to assist people???) and they went in a room behind the big "Do not Enter, Employees only" sign. After a while they all come out not looking very pleasant, the girl grabs a dozen new arrows off the rack, hands them to the last guy to show up, who proceeds to cut them all down and put new inserts in them.

Soooooo in the end, I did get things resolved, but it wasn't a pleasant experience... I don't like being made to feel like I'm the one at fault. Once we got out of the store I grabbed a field tip I had with me to demonstrate the other arrows were screwed up, and proceeded to screw it into every single arrow to make sure there was no glue (there wasn't).

Bleh... too much work. I'll hit up a pro-shop next time to start with.


-DallanC


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

Try inserting a tap into a drill and then re-tap it using the drill. Soaking it in acetone can damage the carbon. Short durations, like wiping them down is okay, but I would not soak them. 

This is hind sight, but, purchase an arrow cut off saw and start building them your self and you will never have the problem again. I am really anal about my arrows. I square the end off after cutting and then I use a slow set epoxy (12 hour). This will give me time to true them up. I will place the insert with a tip in it and spin it to make sure it spins true. If it doesn't, I give the insert a quarter turn and spin again. I keep doing this until the arrow spins true. More than likely the arrows you had built do not spin true. If there is any wobble in the broadhead, it will not fly consistent. All the bow tuning in the world will not fix this.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

bowhunter said:


> A few months ago I had an employee there tell me that Senkos don't work for Bass here in Utah.


-_O-

Maybe his acne medicine was acting up and causing him to say that.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

had a guy that had some arrows done at Scheel's and they were garbage as well. literally up to a 1/16" gap in places where the insert seated due to how un-square the arrows were cut. Too much lame work being done to people's equipment these days.
It makes it really hard to not help more people with there other archery needs to give them the service they deserve but there is only so many hours in the day.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

When you are buying from the Walmart of the sporting goods industry I guess it shouldn't be a suprise to get Walmart like service.
Sometimes a good deal really isn't.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I don't get what the hate is all about. I love dicks.


----------

